# Shoshone Forest Plan Comments



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I sent my letter to the Shoshone National Forest to support our concerns as goatpackers in support of the North American Packgoat Association. Did you?


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you very much for getting that taken care of. 

Larry Robinson, the President of NAPgA, has spent many hours of his time mailing out 2000 form letters to those that are affiliated with PackGoats, in hopes that some or all would write to the Supervisor of the Shoshone National Forest.

This is a big deal, everyone, and we won't get a second chance. So please take the time to write to Joe Alexander in Cody, Wyoming before the 31st of October. The deadline for public response is only a few weeks away.

If they close the Forest to PackGoats, there undoubtedly be other forests in ID, MT, UT, NM, AZ, OR, WA and AK that will close as well. All eyes are on what they are doing in WY right now.

NAPgA has hired an attorney to respond to the Environmental Imact Statement and the Forest Plan Revision... Our legal response to the Forest Service consists of 27 pages of questions to the Forest Service as to why they think they can justify closing the Forest. Our Attorney, based in Jackson, WY, has done an incredible job of dissecting their Drafts.

Your letters, using the form letter as a guideline, will have a huge impact on the outcome. So please, take a few minutes and write up a letter before the end of the month and submit it to the Forest Supervisor, Joe Alexander.

Sincerely- Charlie Jennings, Land Use Committee Chair, 2011-2012


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

If you have any friends that have enjoyed hiking with you and your goats, perhaps they too would be willing to send their own comments.

Joe


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Even though I will never get to go to this area. I sent the form letter.
But underlined what I wanted to emphasis(sp)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Phil and I sent letters on Monday. I hope they get snowed under with responses and that it does some good! I can't imagine going hiking without my goaties.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I got my letter written this weekend. The form letter made it easy to weave the issues into my own letter. There is still time for everyone to get a letter off to the Shoshone. This type of response does make a difference.
Denise
Magic Bean Farm


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

I hope that my voice is heard. Like most I will probably will never get a chance to Goat Pack in the Winds but ya never know. Seems like such a simple thing to fix.
I will Pray for those in authority that God will give them the wisdom and leadership to make the right decisions in this very sensitive but important issue. Letter sent.

"long live the Pack Goat"

Curtis King : Burbank WA.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Dear goatpacking friends-

Please understand that decisions made regarding the Shoshone National Forest DO NOT ONLY AFFECT THE WINDS.

National Forests in California, Oregon, Idaho, Montana, Utah, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, Alaska nd Washington are making plans right now to ban PackGoats. So if you live in any one of these states, please understand that your freedom to goatpack is at risk.

NAPgA has/is invested or is investing thousands of dollars to protect your rights to pack in National Forests. If you have the ability to donate even $5, or $10 or even $20 right now to the cause, NAPgA desperately needs your help.

Fortunately NAPgA is currently working with an attorney who is passionate about our cause, and has produced a magnificent 27 page document full of comments that contest the draft EIS that the Shoshone National Forest has proposed. It took many hours of his time to dissect the SNF draft, but it is a work of art, and it has been sent to the Shoshone National Forest office via certified mail.

Know that NAPgA has not been idle by any stretch of the imagination. They have donated many hours of their time on Land Use, so that all of us are free to explore the National Forests.

Charlie Jennings


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

I am on the mailing list for the Shoshone National Forest Plan Revision. Just wanted everyone to know that the *Comment Period deadline has been extended. The new deadline is now November 26, 2012. It's not too late to get those comments in, folks! * Message appears below:

_Good morning,

As you are all aware, an official 90-day comment period began on August 4, 2012, but with continued public interest and requests for an extension, the Shoshone National Forest has decided to extend the comment period for the Land Management Plan Revision Draft Environmental Impact Statement. The comment period now ends November 26, 2012.

If you have any additional questions, please feel free to contact me at the cell phone number listed below.

Sincerely,

Kristie L. Salzmann
Public Affairs Officer
Shoshone National Forest
808 Meadow Lane Ave.
Cody, WY 82414
Work: 307-578-5190
Cell: 307-250-0148
[email protected]_


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

*February 2013 Update: Shoshone Forest Plan Revision Comment*

I am on the mailing list for the Shoshone National Forest Plan Revision. I recently received an email newsletter from the Revision Team. I have highlighted the portions that I thought might be of particular interest to our Pack Goat Community. Here is some of what it said:

_Dear forest plan enthusiast,
The public comment period has now ended for the Shoshone National Forestâ€™s draft forest plan and draft environmental impact statement. Our forest planning team is now starting the process of analyzing the comments. The comment period generated 23,475 comment letters and emails. The breakdown of comments are as follows:
*11 government agencies 
*60 non?government organizations
*994 individuals
*Over 22,400 form letters

Below is the preliminary breakdown of *form letters*
*Wilderness Societyâ€"over 17,540
**Pack goat communityâ€"over 150*
*Snowmobile communityâ€"270
*Greater Yellowstone Coalitionâ€"3710
*Sierra Clubâ€"850

As we move into analysis of and response to comments, we will keep you updated on the status of the forest plan revision. We appreciate your continued interest and support in this process.
Joe Alexander (Forest Supervisor)
808 Meadow Lane Avenue
Cody, WY 82414

Plan Revision Important Dates
Nov 26, 2012 DEIS public comment period ended
Feb 13, 2013 Public meeting on winter recreation in the Two Ocean Mountain area, Dubois High School auditorium, 6:00 pm
*Feb 2013 Comment analysis summary complete
Feb?Jun 2013 Forest team responding to comments and updating Final Environmental Impact Statement (FEIS) and forest plan*
Jul?Aug 2013 Regional office and Washington office reviews
*Oct 2013 FEIS released
Oct?Dec 2013 Objection period
April 2014 Record of Decision released*

http://www.fs.usda.gov/shoshone
[email protected]_


----------

